
Show HN: Hacker News Post Coloring Extension to Chromium - Midnightas
https://github.com/lvivtotoro/hackernewspostcoloring
======
4684499
Actually you can use simple CSS with styling extensions like Stylus to achieve
similar effect.

    
    
        .ind img {
            height: 100%;
            border-right: 3px solid red;
        }
    

If you want different color for different level of indent, just use attribute
selector, like:

    
    
        .ind img {
            height: 100%;
            border-right: 3px solid;
        }
        img[width="40"] {
            border-color: red;
        }
        img[width="80"] {
            border-color: blue;
        }

~~~
Midnightas
This fails for me, makes the bar a pixel tall. I knew I overcomplicated it,
although I like doing that :P, thanks.

~~~
4684499
Sorry, I used these lines a few years back, I'm using other styles now so I
didn't know it stopped working.

You are right, it's not working.

Edit: OK, I know what's going on now, you need to add this to the code above:

    
    
        .comtr table {
            height: 100%;
        }

------
rambojazz
Does this only color the sidebar next to comments or is there more?

